# Linus's tests are normal!!!



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

My vet just called at 8:45p (long day) and told me Linus's tests all look within the normal range except for alkaline (could be many things). She just said we will watch it, but his liver is good! Wahoo!!!eace::whoo:

I hope this means he will not develop liver problems in the future, but I have to admit I do not know about the disease enough to know if it is well now, does that mean the liver will continue to function properly. I know it means there is not a structural issue though.

He becomes less of a man (neutered) this Friday. Hopefully that will go well also. He really does seem fine, just small.

Thank you for all your well-wishes; we really appreciate them. It is comforting to read them back during moments of doubt. 

Karen


A couple shots to show SIZE DOES NOT MATTER!!! The second one looks like Linus is kissing Luke for trying so hard even if Luke did have to surrender to him.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy, Linus!!!!! :whoo: Oh Karen, that is great news! I was wondering about the test results the other day, but never had a moment to write and ask. 

From the looks of it, Linus doesnt' seem to have an issues with his size! LOL Too cute!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That's is great news! 

I'm wondering if Linus might want to look in the mirror though? He seems not to realize how tiny he is!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
I am so happy for you and little Linus. He is such a gorgeous little boy, thanks for sharing his pics. Oh and we need a nice close up of his face. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news!! Sending good vibes your way for the surgery on Friday!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That is awesome news! Congratulations. What tests did Linus have? Did he have the bile acid seriers--where blood is drawn before and after a meal?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness what great news. I adore the picture of your grownup and baby furkids. Priceless as Missy would say.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope all continues to go well for "Little Linus". He sure is a cutie! I also have a tiny hav - but not as tiny as your little guy. She is now 4 lb. 14 oz. a 1 year. Like Cheryl, I'm also curious if that was the bile acid test they did.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What good news!! Linus will just be a little guy - with obviously a lot of spunk!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What great news Karen. You know good things come in small packages


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully all will continue to go well for your little guy.:thumb:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

GREAT news!!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, he had the Bile Acid Test run along with a chem panel, CBC, and others. The vet wanted to be thorough before neutering him.

It is funny that you say to have Linus look in the mirror. I have for the same reason and he just kisses himself--oh, to have that much self-esteem!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your test results!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that Linus had really good outcomes on his tests. Is there a reason you are doing his neuter so young? Could you wait until he is closer to 9 or 10 months? That would give him a little time to grow. I use to neuter my boys before they went home at 9 weeks but they were bigger than he is now. I was just curious.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations. I'm glad to hear Linus is healthy. He's an adorable boy!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that is wonderful news! And kudos to you for doing the tests just to check... it really shows what a great mommy you are!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What great news on Linus! And what a great Mom you are for running the tests! :clap2:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats Linus-way to go!!!
Pixie sends kisses!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hooray for Linus! It's nice to hear you have the all clear for now since he's such a teeny tiny guy! I'm sure that gives you some peace of mind.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great news !!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

How wonderful!! Stay healthy little Linus!!


----------

